
Scientists Have Tied the Tightest Knot of All Time - jonbaer
http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/a24740/tightest-knot-all-time-manchester-university/
======
HillaryBriss
The article literally says it's the "tightest knot known to the human race."

Is it really necessary to qualify it with "human race?" Is there some other
known standard for knots?

"Well, sure, human knots are pretty small, but there's this class of microbes
living in an underground reservoir in Death Valley that makes _extremely_ tiny
knots. Of course, humans will never compete with them. So we judge human knots
by a different standard. Naturally we've formed a different human specific
knot-tying league with different commercial sponsors and a separate channel on
ESPN."

